# Front end sag solutions?



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

My truck drops (obviously lol) with the plow raised (truck and plow in sig) and it bugs me and I DO NOT CARE if its not a big deal to you, if you don't mind it on your truck great but I'm not a fan of it. I have about 700# of sand bags right along the tailgate and I get pretty good traction from that / feel like its adequate ballast and was thinking of going up to 1k lbs. but I would rather bring the front end UP to be level with the rear. What I'm asking is Is there a way to either raise the front end (leveling kit? but that = death wobble on dodges from what ive read or timbrens) because even with the plow off its not quite level maybe from the front springs breaking in after having the plow on (this is the first my truck has plowed). I do have plow prep so dont ask. Are dodges like the later fords where you can swap for a heavier duty coil? 
here's a picture of what the sag is like. It's really not much but it's enough to aggravate me lol.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

does not look like a problem to me


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes, the coils swap right over, infact I know of a few that went from 1/2-3/4 ton springs for the same reason. They also make spacers that go up in there too being able to utilize you're stock springs 

I don't blame you, I'm one for having the front up there as well. I actually see a lot of Dodges around here taking a nose dive with the plow on, especially v's, especially once the coils start sagging after a few years.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

This isnt a good pic of it really at all. I'm looking for solutions not opinions!
No offense at all rjnjr1019.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

BILL TO THE RESCUE!!!!!! lol
Please tell me more / point me in the right direction about the spacers because I already have the 3/4 ton coils. What about the coils on the new 5500's with the 7k axles would that even fit my truck?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

5500's probably not, 3500's yes.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one set, you can probably find something local, or maybe a different website or something, but this is what I'm referring to:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/94-0...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439b686da2


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

How much heavier are the 3500 front end springs than the 3/4 ton ones? I'm really thinking out loud more than asking you bill, being the gm guy you are lol.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I run leveling kits on both my Dodges and couldn't be happier. I run a 9.2 V-XT and my front end barely moves.

I don't believe that the front springs of a 3500 are any heavier, only the rear springs are rated for higher weight.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a link : http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88369

These are the springs I plan on using on the front of the 06 2500.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out topguncustomz.com they have great deals on spacers- they literally bolt right up (3 bolts) above your current coils. Death wobble will only occur if you currently have trac bar problems (they coils just amply the current issue). A lot of guys do not have this issue so you should be good. 

You could go to diesel springs but it will ride like a go cart when you don't have the plow hooked up.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

plowguy43;900240 said:


> Check out topguncustomz.com they have great deals on spacers- they literally bolt right up (3 bolts) above your current coils. Death wobble will only occur if you currently have trac bar problems (they coils just amply the current issue). A lot of guys do not have this issue so you should be good.
> 
> You could go to diesel springs but it will ride like a go cart when you don't have the plow hooked up.


Damn, looks like they have alot to offer lol. I'm a total newb when it comes to lifts/ leveling kits. Any brands to stay away from? I have heard bad things about rough country but that was on a ford and it looks like these kits are all relatively the same. I'm also thinking of going 2.5" but then I'd have to do something to the rear but that would give me an awesome stance in the front. And as soon as we get a few decent storms I'm getting 285 hankook atm's so it should look pretty badass lol.
Also, will 2.5" really mess up my plow as far as the angle of the A frame? Because I really dont want to mess with the bracket lol.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The link I provided IS topguncustomz


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

got-h2o;900438 said:


> The link I provided IS topguncustomz


I am just now realizing that also.... lol


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

A simple 2-2.5" leveling kit will give you the lift you're looking for. Some are billet, others powder coated but pretty much are all the same thing. I put some in my Tundra so it has the ground clearance a truck should have.
If you want to spend the money, Timbren's seem to be a good product. I'm no expert but I believe Timbren's doesn't raise the front end, instead it restricts the springs from bottoming and stops the lowering effect caused by added weight. This would be advantageous to maintain factory ride height when the plow is not hooked up. But it's more money........


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea I'm gonna go with a 2.5" leveling kit. Seems like no matter what brand it is they're all the same thing. powder coated isnt a big deal and nothing a little fluid film won't solve/protect.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

just ordered the 2.5" spacers from Hell Bent Steel. They were $80 with free shipping so for that much I dont have that much into them if it doesnt turn out how I want. (jeez look at me, saying $80 isnt a big deal.... am I an idiot??? lol)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry bud, can't look at ebay while I'm on the job. But yes, they are basically all the same and if the front sits high, just buy a 1-2" block for the rear of your truck (or a new block that is 1-2" higher than the stock 2500 trucks). The 94-01 (02 2500/3500) have tons of lift options that are fairly cheap and easy to do. 285's would fit on your truck stock and will look great.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea I'm on the mission now to find something for the rear. itll depend on how different it site with the 
2.5" spacers in the front though.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think youll be happy with the leveling kit. it looks like you didn't have sag prolems it looks just like how dodges sit. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It sat pretty level until I hooked up the plow to it this fall. I think that must have worn / broken in the springs some because now w/o the plow and nothing in the bed it sits ass high. This should solve my problem I would hope lol. I'm really anxious to put it on though. also to get my deflector in from esi along with some curb guards for the plow.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

WilliamOak;900937 said:


> It sat pretty level until I hooked up the plow to it this fall. I think that must have worn / broken in the springs some because now w/o the plow and nothing in the bed it sits ass high. This should solve my problem I would hope lol. I'm really anxious to put it on though. also to get my deflector in from esi along with some curb guards for the plow.


I always plow with a full skid (2400) pounds in the bed. Dodge sits up higher in rear than most trucks, which is an advantage for hauling salt loads. Plow on front, spreader and salt on rear equals level truck with loads of forward bite, even without 4WD engaged.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;901195 said:


> I always plow with a full skid (2400) pounds in the bed. Dodge sits up higher in rear than most trucks, which is an advantage for hauling salt loads. Plow on front, spreader and salt on rear equals level truck with loads of forward bite, even without 4WD engaged.


Yea, it took 6 yrds of wet mulch to get it to really sag this summer lol. I just dont like running around with 1k+ in the bed because the truck is a complete DOG loaded. Decent power for a gasser but sometimes it wont get out of its own way lol.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i love how my dodge handles on the road with the plow on the front and 1000 lbs against the tailgate, nice and smooth, i also was thinking aout a leveling kit but i think the truck looks meaner with the stance higher in the back.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Not me lol I want it level level level and a little higher than stock. Cant stand it when it doesnt sit right. haha


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

I got an 01 1500 and put ready lift in the front 2.5 inchs....
sits at the right ride height all the time....


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

the 2500 and 3500 front coils are the same rating


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Good thing I didnt buy the 3500 coils then. 2.5" leveling kit is on its way to me right now. I'm very anxious to see how it will turn out.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

let us see some pics when your done


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh trust me I'll have pics!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

you ever consider putting wings on that?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Not my plow just yet. Some of the driveways I do are a tight squeeze with the 8'6", and would be realllly tight with a 9'. I dont think they'd pay off in my application at this point.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

makes sense


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Yup. I'm not sure I'd want to drill a hole in my moldboard though. Time will tell though.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

If you get some bigger lots its well worth it! i put them on my first plow and it saved so much time. cut about an hour off my wal-mart plowing time. Then i got the wide-out and holly crap thats even better


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh I bet. If my needs change they will definitely be in my future. Definitely wouldnt mind a wideout either!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

It is one amazing plow i'll give it that


----------

